# Bella & Libby Pictures



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello! It's been awhile since I have posted updated pictures of Bella and Libby. Libby has grown so much and is turning into such a pretty little girl! Libby is now just over 3 lbs and Bella is still 2.5 lbs.

Enjoy


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG I just love them. Libby REALLY has grown! Her coat is starting to come in. And Bella is just as cute as ever, if not cuter. Thanks for the new pictures...love seeing these little darlings.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> OMG I just love them. Libby REALLY has grown! Her coat is starting to come in. And Bella is just as cute as ever, if not cuter. Thanks for the new pictures...love seeing these little darlings.


Her coat is really starting to feather out around the ears and neck! I love it! I definitely don't think she will have a big fluffy coat, but rather one that is more flattened to her body. And thank you


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Holy crap you have the most perfect pair of dogs. Bella is GORGEOUS! Little Libby is the sweetest looking thing too AH! Love them.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How old is she now?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Holy crap you have the most perfect pair of dogs. Bella is GORGEOUS! Little Libby is the sweetest looking thing too AH! Love them.


Thank you! And yours are so darn cute as well!!!!! I just saw your siggy You have two? How sweet



flippedstars said:


> How old is she now?


Libby will be 6 months next week and Bella is almost 11 months.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's so nice to see updated pics of your babies! They are so precious. Libby has grown so much, her coat looks just gorgeous and Bella looks as sweet and adorable as ever.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

foggy said:


> It's so nice to see updated pics of your babies! They are so precious. Libby has grown so much, her coat looks just gorgeous and Bella looks as sweet and adorable as ever.


Thank you I know, Libby has grown so much! It's crazy!


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh they are as adorable as ever, thank you!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are lovely, very sweet together.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yay Pictures:hello1: ! The girls are so pretty.  Libby's coat is so pretty and she's grown sooo much, wow! Bella is such a cute little punkin!
So glad you're back!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG they are adorable!!!! You are so lucky to have such beautiful little ladies  Cujo sends kisses to Libby  Her coat looks so pretty!  I bet she is so soft


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'll take Bella, please. No need to put a bow on her, just send her my way. She looks like the perfect California Girl! :bootyshake: :love3: :toothy5:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Amber they are gorgeous!! I'm surprised the choc on libbys face hasn't grown out I thought she was gonna be like her daddy but I prefer it the way it is. I love these two babies so much!!! Libby looks really stocky similar build to daisy. I can't believe she's 6 months already!!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

wow they are both just beautiful. you must be soo pleased with them.xx


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww they look adorable she's grown so much


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i love these pics, especially thw ones of them together and Libby has her wee head to the side! lol so cute!
They are both gorgeous girls! x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg Libby has really grown!! They both look gorgeous!!


----------



## Mrine (Jul 20, 2010)

They are beautiful!! Chocolate noses :love7:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG they are totally as gorgeous as ever!! Just love your two girls...they are a couple of my favorite here!  Libby is really turning into a gorgeous girl...and I LOVE her coat. Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> OMG they are adorable!!!! You are so lucky to have such beautiful little ladies Cujo sends kisses to Libby Her coat looks so pretty! I bet she is so soft


Thanks! I am very lucky..I couldn't have asked for any two better little girls. They really mesh so well together..like little soul sisters..haha..and Libby sends puppy pats right back to Mister Cujo He is such a cutie! I can't believe how much they both have grown!



LittleHead said:


> I'll take Bella, please. No need to put a bow on her, just send her my way. She looks like the perfect California Girl! :bootyshake: :love3: :toothy5:


Hahahaha She is my little diva..I took her on a walk the other day for like 10 minutes and she couldn't take the heat, so she may not do too well in Cali. You'll have to move to OH-IO Hehehe



Daisydoo said:


> Ah Amber they are gorgeous!! I'm surprised the choc on libbys face hasn't grown out I thought she was gonna be like her daddy but I prefer it the way it is. I love these two babies so much!!! Libby looks really stocky similar build to daisy. I can't believe she's 6 months already!!!


Thank you hun! Libby is VERY stocky..she is just a tad bigger than Bella, but weighs so much more..it's crazy..she is a thick girl..more sturdy thatn Bella though, which is nice! I know! They grow so fast!!! It's kinda sad



MChis said:


> OMG they are totally as gorgeous as ever!! Just love your two girls...they are a couple of my favorite here! Libby is really turning into a gorgeous girl...and I LOVE her coat. Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing.


THANKS I should have put some pics up a while back, but it's been kinda a dramatic summer! Haha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I actually prefer them more sturdy i think i'd be a mess with Bella she would never be allowed off her lead and any dog that got excited id have her on my head ha ha ha!! So glad im not near you i'd be a rubbish Bella sitter lol

Summers just starting.. so it can only get better!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Libby is absolutely beautiful! And Bella is a cute as ever. My Twiggy weighs 2.4 pounds. She can stand to gain a few oz, though.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

What a beautiful pair you have!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I actually prefer them more sturdy i think i'd be a mess with Bella she would never be allowed off her lead and any dog that got excited id have her on my head ha ha ha!! So glad im not near you i'd be a rubbish Bella sitter lol
> 
> Summers just starting.. so it can only get better!!


I agree..Bella scares me. She is so tiny nad her legs are like toothpicks..haha!! Libby is very thick and sturdy, yet she still can't make it up on the couch and Bella can..haha..She's a tank



svdreamer said:


> Libby is absolutely beautiful! And Bella is a cute as ever. My Twiggy weighs 2.4 pounds. She can stand to gain a few oz, though.


Thank you! Does Twiggy make you nervous? Bella scares me half to death when she does things, like try to jump off the couch..We have a low couch, but it still scares me!! Haha. I am hoping Bella gains a bit and gets more muscle in the next couple months.


MisStingerRN said:


> What a beautiful pair you have!


Thanks!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I worry about Twiggy, but for different reasons. She's a pound rescue that was run over and never taken to a vet. So she has one leg that made a new hip socket that is held together only by muscle and one leg that is contracted and turned inward that she holds off the ground. She gets around great on 3 legs, but can't get up on the couch. In fact, I don't allow her up on anything higher than her bed. Except my lap, of course. She and Gonzo are sleeping on my lap as I type this. She wants to play so bad and I am afraid she will get hurt.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> I worry about Twiggy, but for different reasons. She's a pound rescue that was run over and never taken to a vet. So she has one leg that made a new hip socket that is held together only by muscle and one leg that is contracted and turned inward that she holds off the ground. She gets around great on 3 legs, but can't get up on the couch. In fact, I don't allow her up on anything higher than her bed. Except my lap, of course. She and Gonzo are sleeping on my lap as I type this. She wants to play so bad and I am afraid she will get hurt.


Oh my goodness! So Twiggy has been through so much! I am glad she has a good home now! Poor baby..I couldn't imagine that..I would be so worried all the time! Luckily, my couch is very low to the ground because it's this modern style, but it still scares me to death. Libby, thankfully, doesn't know how to jump up there. Very scary when they are that tiny.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy has only just started jumping onto the furniture she doesn't do it at home but does at my patents

How's libbys screaming when she's not happy


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Daisy has only just started jumping onto the furniture she doesn't do it at home but does at my patents
> 
> How's libbys screaming when she's not happy


Believe it or not...BUT she doesn't do it anymore!!! YAYAYAYAYA! I can now put clothes on her and even put my fingers in her mouth to look at her teeth without her squirming and making a fuss I just did it everyday until she trusted me and what was going on


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Smoke, my puppy, is about the same size as Twiggy. He gets on and off the couch, but what I did is the couch is a double recliner so we keep one recliner open and he, Billy, Tico and Reggie, my littler dogs, can get on and off that way.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

they are so beautiful, nice pics


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

They are both just perfect :love7: I love Libbys colouring, I would so love a chocolate.


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

What a beautiful pair of girlies awwww:love1:


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww thy are both adorable!! sure are growing quick


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

How stunning they both are. Beautiful girls. Puppy pats to Bella Luna from her Quigley!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww............I'm in love. They're both gorgeous! Love their expressive little faces.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Gorgeous girls but I have to say I am a Libby fan!!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Stunning little ladies you have! I can't wait to see Libby with her adult coat 
the LCs are always little surprises! x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Guess said:


> Stunning little ladies you have! I can't wait to see Libby with her adult coat
> the LCs are always little surprises! x


Oh my! They are little suprises! It's kinda like waiting for Christmas..Haha, I want to see what it will look like!



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Gorgeous girls but I have to say I am a Libby fan!!!


Thanks! Haha, and most are a Libby fan when I take both of them out..I think it's the fur! People are like, "Is that one a Chihuahua too? She can't be!" 


QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> How stunning they both are. Beautiful girls. Puppy pats to Bella Luna from her Quigley!


And Bella loooooves her Quigley XOXOX..Oh, and thank you


----------

